# Looking for a sub with truck in Bergen county



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

im looking for a sub with a truck to help me out with this upcoming storm please tell me what tryck you have and a contact number thanks Anthony


----------



## tpmjr401 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a 03 ford f250 with Meyers plow and spreader, I live in the south jersey area, 5min from Camden, if you have any work please contact me: (856) 982-4499 ask for tom


----------

